# Help 2013 Brute running bad!



## hitman3468 (Feb 28, 2013)

I have a 2013 750 and at 20 hrs I installed a Triangle snorkel kit. The rear exhaust tube would start to glow red but only about a 3 inch section. I know that this means its running a little lean but now the bike is starting to backfire thru the exhaust and hesitates very bad during acceleration almost to the point of shutting off and then will take off at full power. The check engine light will also come on occasionally when I first turn the key on and will idle badly and after a few minutes will go back off. The rear plug is black with a little bit of white on the top of the electrode. If I hold it at full throttle it will run strong for a few seconds then die out like its going to shut off then takes off at full throttle again. Anybody had anything like this happen before from just a snorkel? Any help would be appreciated because the bike is not ridable in this condition. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

Sounds like then snorkels are restricting air flow causing bike to run too rich. Likely going to need a fuel programmer to resolve it or change snorkels to be less restrictive.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hitman3468 (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm not too familiar will fuel injection but wouldn't a restricted air flow cause a rich condition? I am going to look into a programmer I just can't understand why the bike would have went from a small hesitation when I first snorkeled it to running like garbage after about 8-10 hrs on the snorkel.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

put new plugs in and retry - your plugs are probably shot.Then go buy a programmer from vforcejohn - he is a sponsor on here.You snorkles are more than likely causing a rich condition unless the snorkles are at least 2 1/2" inside diameter.I would not go riding it around til you get a programmable cdi and have it wide band tunned.


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

Sorry yea fixed my post it is rich. If the condition worsened over time it could be from plugs fouling out from being so rich for extended periods. putting new plugs in it should help for short periods but definitely not a permanent solution.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hitman3468 (Feb 28, 2013)

OK thanks. I will try to get a programmer from John. I don't have access to anyone that would be able to tune it. Is there anywhere to find settings that would be close to what I need?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 650sra (Apr 29, 2013)

cant vforce john program them too before shipping?


----------



## brute12 (Mar 13, 2012)

Yeah i believe he tunes them than ships


----------



## 10txram (Jan 26, 2013)

Snorks shouldn't cause it. I have them on mine and it runs fine.


----------



## hitman3468 (Feb 28, 2013)

Yeah I have heard a lot of people run snorks with no problems but I used the triangle kit instead of doing my research first. The kit uses flex hose with 2" risers. I'm not sure if this is enough air flow for the bike. I hope a programmer and new plugs will fix it. I just hope it is nothing major because it only has 30 hrs total. I don't understand why it will run fine for a few minutes and then feel like it is running on one cylinder for a few and backfires at any throttle position.


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

lean condition would make the exhaust glow red, not a rich condition


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Injected said:


> lean condition would make the exhaust glow red, not a rich condition


X2^^^^


----------



## jprzr (May 1, 2011)

hitman3468 said:


> Yeah I have heard a lot of people run snorks with no problems but I used the triangle kit instead of doing my research first. The kit uses flex hose with 2" risers. I'm not sure if this is enough air flow for the bike. I hope a programmer and new plugs will fix it. I just hope it is nothing major because it only has 30 hrs total. I don't understand why it will run fine for a few minutes and then feel like it is running on one cylinder for a few and backfires at any throttle position.
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


I have a 12 brute and its got snorkels never had a problem with it but I'd check ur snorkels maybe ur flex hose is kinked and cause it to restrict the air flow. 


Rather be MUDDIN then using Tapatalk


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Pull that triangle atv junk off there and do the 3 inch intake snorkel. Then call VforceJohn and get an MSD. You tell him all your mods, like snorkles and exhaust, or whatever you've done to it. He will give you the tune you need. He set mine up with a few tunes, just in case I got a full exhaust later. All you have to do to change the tune is turn a little switch. Good luck with it man, I know they can be frustrating sometimes (I've been working on a fuel related problem on mine for 2 wks). You came to the right place, MIMB has great members who are very knowledgable about Brutes


----------



## hitman3468 (Feb 28, 2013)

I think the 2013's are set up different because it was a tight fit just to get the flex pipe to fit. I would like to go with all PVC for durability but it would definitely be a pain in the a## to route. I also contacted Msd and they do not make anything for a 2013 yet. I'm going to call john soon as I get the funds available.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hitman3468 (Feb 28, 2013)

Correction on my last post. I found a thread that shows how to run hard pipe on a 2012 but its still a 2" pipe and a tight fit. No room for 3".

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jprzr (May 1, 2011)

It's a tight fit on my 12 but the 2 inch snorks work fine haven't had any problems with it yet 


Rather be MUDDIN then using Tapatalk


----------



## 2013GreenMeanie750 (Feb 26, 2014)

I just snorkled my 2013 BF 750i and it is stalling out after about 5-10 minutes or so of riding. It has not done this before the snorkel was installed, so could this be a direct result of the snorkel kit itself, or possibly something i didnt do when installing?


----------

